# Bully sticks



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

How small do you let the bully sticks get before you take them away? Last time he had one, I tried to take it away at about 2 inches left and he just swallowed it!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

seein that he just swallowed it...u may want to throw it out before then. some dogs chew good on them till the very last bite like my 2 but some are choking hazards, its up to the owners to decide


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

yeah, also sometimes if they are worried you are going to take something away they will gulp it. I teach my dog drop it, then I give them a little piece of meat they really like when I take away a bully stick or my bigger dog would also just swallow it at a freaky large size.

You just have to know your dog and what their chewing habits are. Like I said Copley will swallow the little end, Kerri will chew carefully to the last bit.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

That was my goal the first time - to trade! He brought it out of his kennel into the kitchen. I got a piece of meat and offered a trade, but that's when he swallowed it! Tonight he came out into the kitchen with it, but I was able to successfully make the trade!! 

He did good, I think, he chewed it for about 70 minutes! 

Thanks guys!


----------

